# JSC 1946-2006: Thanks everyone...



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks everyone for all the thoughts and prayers . This morning around 1:30 am we were called to the hospital that dad was put back into critical care, he had had a rough day breathing on his own but all in all was doing great. He died around 3:00 am









Rest in Peace dad



J.S.C.

03/1946 - 04/2006


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Joe, Gary and I are so very sorry there just aren't enough words to explain how we feel for you at this very moment, please accept our deepest and most sincere sympthy to you, your mom, and your entire family for your loss of your dad

















May he rest in Peace.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Joe,

I never know what to do or say when this type of situation occurs. I’m always at a loss for words. All I can do is offer you my deepest condolences and let you know my thoughts are with you and your family. 

I am so very sorry for your loss, Joe.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG Joe, i am so sorry. May he rest in peace. Be sure that we will be praying for his soul and for you and your family.








I lost my dad when i was 21 and he`s been with me every day since then. 
My heart goes to you and your family. I am truly sorry.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Oh Joe, I am so sorry about your Father







Please know that you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. May God Bless your Dad


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Joe -- feel all of our loving thoughts and prayers and know that we are holding you and your entire family close.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

I know it's been a rough past couple of weeks for you, but you can count on everyone here at SM to help you through any of this. I know in a time like this, talking about it won't ease the pain, but just remember you have tons of people here that care about you. I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Joe, My heart hurts for you and for your family. Your dad was too, too young and he'd been doing better. I am thankful that your family got to have several days with him after the initial attack. I'm sure it let you say things that you will treasure in your memories. Please take care of each other in the coming days. We are here for you......


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Joe I am so very sorry for your loss. My deepest condolonces to you and your family.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh Joe, I am so sorry to hear that, my heart goes out to you and your family! Now I feel bad I'm bothering your for a password and you were able to get it for me this am, thank you!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Joe,

I am so sorry for you and your family. I will pray for strength for each of you as you go through saying your goodbys and deal with his passing. My heart aches for each of you.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Joe, I am so sorry for you and your family's loss. Our prayers go out to you and your mother. May your father rest in peace.


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry Joe. I'll keep your family in my prayers that you find peace. God be with you.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Joe, I'm truly sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OH NO,I'm so sorry.







I don't know what to say,I really thought he would be ok.I'll be thinking of you & your family.I'm just soooo sorry.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so sorry to hear about your dad.You and Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

oh no Joe im so sorry! if you need anything let us know..we are here for you!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My condolences, Joe, to you and your family. 

Hugs,
Brit


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Oh Joe, I'm so terribly sorry.







My condolences to you and your entire family.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Joe, please accept my deepest sympathy and extend that to your entire family. I lost my dad at a young age, too. I was about 34 and he was just 54. I remember thinking - "I don't know how to feel about this, I'm too young to lose a parent". It's very hard, but know he will always be with you. When you love someone, they never really leave us.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh NO!







I'm so very sorry for your loss Joe.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

Joe, my sympathies. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Joe, I am so sorry, you will be in my prayers.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Joe, I am so sorry. You and your family will be in our thoughts


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Joe,








to you and your family. My sympathy is with you all. I will continue to speak with our Heavenly Father praying for comfort for you all.

Words seem hollow at a time like this, however we all wish you to know, we care deeply about your loss.

Sincerely,
Melanie


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family Joe. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Our condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hugs, prayers, and deepest condolences to you and your entire family.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh Joe, I am so sorry to hear that you lost your Father. Please know you and your family have my deepest heartfelt sympathy.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Joe, I am so sorry to hear that







. I don't know what to say...my deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, Joe. Times like this are so hard to understand the why's but my prayers are that you will find peace and comfort throughout the next weeks and months.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Joe, there are no words that I can say that well ease any of your pain right now. I am so sorry - I know he seemed to have turned the corner and be heading towards recovery and this must be a shock to you and your family. I had a similar experience with my mother when we were told all was well and then she died during the night. My heart, thoughts and prayers go out to you. Again, I am so deeply sorry for your loss.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no, I am shocked, Joe I am so sorry that you have to go through this at such a young age, I send my regards to you and your family, especially your mom. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no.....Joe I am so sorry. We will definitely keep you and your entire family in our thoughts and prayers. Please know that we are all here for you. Condolences to your entire family.

~Pat, Charles, and Sassy


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

With deepest sympathy to you and all your family xxx


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Joe , we are all sharing your pain right now. I was so happy yesterday that he was doing well and I even wrote to Marj in the card I sent that your dad is ok now. This was so shocking but you know what this is part of life and everyone will go sooner or later. it is sad but true







I'm sorry.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm so sorry to hear this, joe. our thoughts and prayers continue to be with you during this time
















ann marie


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh Joe, my deepest sympathy to you and your family on the loss of your father.

May he rest in Peace.

Thoughts and prayers coming from down under.



Dede and Chloe from down under

[attachment=5681:attachment]


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Joe - so sorry to read about your father. Sending prayers to you and your family.


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm Sorry







Condolences to you and to your family


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Joe and Kim and your whole family - I am so sorry that you must feel the pain that losing a father brings. There are no words that can comfort you at the moment...or for many moments, but I know that having the love of so many people who are praying for you and for your family is very comforting. 

I know that the love you shared with your father was a gift from God and that gift will continue to nurish your spirit for the rest of your life.

May your family be blessed with the peace that comes from knowing love is all around you!

Susan and Teddy


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Dear Joe,

There is never anything that I or anyone can say that will make you feel better except I am so sorry for your loss. Your love for him and your memories will get you through this. My condolences to you and your family. Your dad will be with you always.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2006)

Oh Joe, I am so sorry. My deepest condolences to you and your entire family.









Robin, Poochie & Skippy


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Joe I am so sorry for your loss. My deepest condolences to your and your family.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

The loss of a parent is one of lifes toughest moments, one everyone faces and no one is ever ready for. I am so very sorry that you have lost your Father now. Keep him in your heart and he will never be very far


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Joe, I am so very very sorry! I found this poem :

You're in my heart Dad

When somebody says
I remind them of you,
it's a very proud moment for me,
for the things that made you
a wonderful dad
are the things I would most
want to be...
And I'm hoping you know
that the memories we've shared
and the lessons you've taught
from the start
will always be with me
wherever I go...
For, like you,
they'll be kept
in my heart...
(author unknown)


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Joe, I am so terribly sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.









Kim


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Joe,
I am so sorry about the loss of your father. It is one of the hardest things in life to go through. Please know that we are all praying for you.

Pam


HEAVENLY FATHER, I pray that you just put your loving arms around Joe and his mother and family. Draw them up close to you, so they may feel your presence and the comfort of your unfailing love. Let them know the peace that can only come through you. I pray in JESUS name. Amen


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your dad Joe. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Dear Joe and Family,
I'm so sorry to hear of your father's passing. May the Lord give you and yours peace and understanding in this hard time. Soon the pain will ease, and you'll remember the good times.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Joe, I am so sorry my deepest sympathies go out to you and your family.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. my heart goes out to your whole family Joe...


----------



## jenn (Apr 19, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. Hugs to you & your family.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

My condolences to you and your family. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone for the continued support, words cant describe what it means to me


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, Joe I'm so sorry to hear about your dad!























You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry for you and your family.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

My deepest condolences to you and to your family. You will be in my thoughts & prayers. May he rest in peace and gently in your heart, always.


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. Your whole family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Joe,

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope the best for you and your family while you are going throught this. 
Deepest condolences,
Anna


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I haven't been on since yesterday afternoon. Another dear poster just told me of this very sad news.

I'm so very sorry, Joe. For you and your family. I'm sorry for all of us, as the world is now without this awesome man. Our loss is Heaven's gain. 

God Bless Dad...


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you Joe and your family. 
[attachment=5714:attachment]


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Joe - I'm so sorry for your great loss. My thoughts & prayers are with you & your family.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone interested in making a donation to a charity of Joe's family's choice please see this thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=11477

Bless you all,
Melanie


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am simply asking that God lay His hand of comfort on you and your entire family. You simply need to remember that the loss is only temporary, as you will be with him again in heaven. I will continue to keep you in my prayers and thoughts, and if there is anything that anyone can do we would gladly do it.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Joe, you and your family will all be our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Joe, I am so sorry for your loss. Please know that you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Joe- I'm sorry to read of the loss of your father. What a shock to your family after all the positive news. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Joe, I am sooo sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers go to you and your family.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Joe, I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family will remain in my prayers. God Bless.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Joe, my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your father. While your loss is unique, many of us have suffered the loss of parents and we do understand how heartbreaking it is. May God put his arms around you and your family and help you through this sorrow.

Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers for strength in the days to come.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone for the continued support, we made it threw the viewing tonight and bury him tommorow


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh that is so hard. I'm so sorry. don't even want to imagine how you feel.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Still sending lots of hugs and prayers from down under Joe.

You should be receiving them soon!!! They take awhile to 'fly over there'









Hope you and your family are hanging in there.






























Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Joe, both Gary's and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family on this difficult day.
May our Lord walk beside you and comfort you all in your time of great sadness


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Joe,
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers on this most difficult day.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Like everyone else here, you will be in my thoughts and prayers today. It is hard to say goodbye to a parent and I wish you peace and comfort on this difficult day and as you go about the business of sorting out his affairs.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Joe, 

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joe, I will continue to pray for you, today is one of the hardest days, saying goodbye. Just take it one day at a time and know you are being held up with prayer. I pray your mom is ok.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My sincerest condolences


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Joe I am sorry for yuor lose. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Joe,

I hope you understand that so many are praying for you and your family. We pray for the strength you will need to make it though all this.

Sincerely,
Melanie


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.

Lynda


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone, it was a long hard day today, the next few days will be tuff as reality sets in but it was a wonderful service with sunny skies, i tried to be the strongest throughout this for my mom but i have to thank my wonderful wife Kim for being there for me










a little while ago i went out on our back porch for some air and a beer to try and unwind a bit, just as i set down it started to drizzle and after a minute i looked up and saw a huge rainbow, after another minute i saw another rainbow on the outside of the first and much larger, i'm not sure i have ever seen a double rainbow, i have to wonder if it was a message from my dad







it was so large it wouldnt fit into my camera lens, i walked across the street into the church yard to get these pics...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Joe they are truly beautiful photos, and yes sometimes when we say goodbye to our loved ones they do send a sign to let us know they are still there in spirit, embedded deep in our hearts where their memory lives on forever


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Joe, the photos are so beautiful... and gave me a lovely chill... I do think you were given a sign. ..and if you felt 'that something special" when you saw it.. then savor it.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Joe, as you probably know, in the Bible, the rainbow was a promise from God. Perhaps this is a promise from your father to always be with you.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

I just saw this post for the first time... peace and love be with you and your family









~From Bailey's family


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Joe, that was definately your dad talking to you. He's showing you that things are good and that he is sending you love and peace to your family.

May he rest in peace in the arms of our Lord.


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Joe, i'm sure you all have many wonderful memories together, this will always keep your father alive in your hearts. It will also help you through the hard times ahead. I strongly believe that this was a sign from your father and there will be many more to come. Peace be with you all.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Joe, 
So sorry for your loss, my deepest sympathies to you and your family. The pictures are amazing.
Vonda


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Joe,
I am so sorry to hear about your dad - our prayers will be with you and your family.
ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joe, I do believe God blessed you with that rainbow. One day we will all see our loved ones again, what a blessed day that will be. Hugs to you, Kim and your mom. I will still be praying, sometimes after the funeral you feel like every one goes on with their lives and here you sit not wanting to move on. Take time to rest, and remember all the wonderful things you and your dad have shared, it makes you feel close to him. Hugs to you


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Joe, I'm still fairly new to this site but I wanted to express my condolences to you and your family. I also like the pictures and do believe that it was your dad saying that everything will be a-okay. I will continue to pray for you.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> thanks everyone, it was a long hard day today, the next few days will be tuff as reality sets in but it was a wonderful service with sunny skies, i tried to be the strongest throughout this for my mom but i have to thank my wonderful wife Kim for being there for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome Joe, I think it is from your dad.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Even in your darkest hour there is hope.....

Good thoughts and prayers to you and Kim, your Mom and all of your family.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Joe your photos of the rainbows are magnificent. My mother's favorite 'symbol' was a rainbow so now every time I see one I know she is close. In fact, at the end of our wedding ceremony, we had a rainbow and I KNOW my mother was there. I hope rainbows will always bring you peace.

Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high,
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby. 
Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue,
And the dreams that you dare to dream
Really do come true.

Someday I'll wish upon a star
And wake up where the clouds are far
Behind me.
Where troubles melt like lemon drops
Away above the chimney tops
That's where you'll find me.

Somewhere over the rainbow
Bluebirds fly.
Birds fly over the rainbow.
Why then, oh why can't I?

If happy little bluebirds fly
Beyond the rainbow
Why, oh why can't I?


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Georgia">I just saw this thread
Oh Joe, I am very sorry to hear of your loss








my condolences to you and your family </span>


----------



## lauraspuppy (Jan 24, 2006)

_*Joe, I'm really sorry to hear about your dad. My prayers are with you and your family. 

My grandfather passed away 3 years ago...He raised my sister and I as his own daughters. To us that was, and always will be our dad. 

The pictures are awesome. I'm a true believer in signs...Your dad will show you from time to time, when you least expect him, and when you need him the most that he is always watching over you and your family.


May God Bless You and Your Family

Vanessa, Laura, Princess and Daisy*_


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I haven't been on and I'm coming into this late.Joe I'm deeply sorry for you're loss.Treasure your memory's and the laughs and love you all shared,as that is what will get you through the pain you have in your heart.I'm so sorry.

















































Yes,the rainbows were you're Dad letting you know all is well and he will always be with you.


----------

